
Discovery of a 'holy grail' with the invention of universal computer memory - conse_lad
https://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/-discovery-of-a-holy-grail-with-the-invention-of-universal-computer-memory
======
peter_d_sherman
This is utterly brilliant! (The generalized pattern is that you have two
devices, one which trades off feature X for feature Y, the other which trades
off feature Y for feature X... now find (or create!) the currently non-
existent device in the middle of the spectra, which balances features X and
Y...) This article makes a LOT of sense if you understand how DRAM and FLASH
implement memory, but with different underlying phenomena of physics -- well
this could be looked at as a quest to find a harmonious point between both
sets of different physical phenomena (using both, or some third derived law
for the end product)... I wish you a lot of luck in that quest!

